# [OFF]Que dire face à un Boulet....

## Mickael

Salut à tous,

un poste extraordinaire auquel j'essayais d'apporter ma modeste contribution m'a laissé quelque peu stérile face à l'attitude que je devais adopté. On y décrouve une partie de la bêtise humaine lorsque l'on a que 15 ans d'âge mental (SMS, se foutre des autres etc etc). Ma question est la suivante : jusqu'où pouvons-nous (nous = les non-modérateurs) descendre, allumer, détruire (c'est presque du KK&D   :Laughing:  ) un membre (si l'on peut encore appelé cela un membre). Vos avis m'intéresse, puisque c'est la première fois que je vois un tel BOULET sur le forum, et soyer certains que je suis resté bouche bée... mais pas longtemps quand même.  :Wink: 

EDIT 1 : Le descendre allumé détruire n'est pas très fin après réflexion. Ces mots traduisent simplement mon envie sur le moment d'exploser.Last edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 06, 2006 12:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Attention, toute attaque personnelle peut valoir un ban !

Je sais que c'est parfois difficile de garder son calme face à une personne qui ne peut/veut pas comprendre, mais la règle de base est de ne JAMAIS faire d'attaque personnelle. En suite, il faut essayer d'y aller doucement, faire de la pédagogie et peut être expliquer à la personne qu'il ferait mieux de commencer doucement avec linux, qu'il devrait tout d'abord apprendre les commandes de base, etc.

Si ça part en sucette, tu sonnes les modos, on est pas que là pour troller  :Wink: 

La situation est souvent délicate je sais  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

----------

## Mickael

C'est également pour cette raison que je pose cette question, afin d'éviter de pourrir le forum.

----------

## boozo

j'ai suivi ton "cas" tout à l'heure... mais dans cette configuration il n'y a rien à faire... et les répliques ne feront au mieux, que nourrir un débat stérile   :Rolling Eyes: 

alors... passe ton chemin   :Wink: 

mais ne perd pas ton envie d'aider pour autant... ce genre de personnalité existe mais reste râre qd même... du moins j'ose le croire... au risque de paraitre naïf   :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Yep, comme dit k_s, faut être fin tacticien.

T'as eu une démarche très clean, et après lui avoir dit de lire la doc (suite à un flagrant délit prouvant qu'il ne l'a pas fait), ben tu le laisses pourrir sur place, il prendra pas racine tout seul. Ceux qui valent la peine de les aider sont ceux qui font des efforts de leur côté, c'est pas nouveau.

Ignorer les boulets est sûrement le mieux à faire pour les non-modos. Sinon ça finit toujours par y avoir quelqu'un qui va s'échauffer.

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Yep, comme dit k_s, faut être fin tacticien.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Sinon ça finit toujours par y avoir quelqu'un qui va s'échauffer.

 

WHOOOOOOOOOO !!!  :Mr. Green: 

râhaaa... c'était l'bon temps...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> C'est également pour cette raison que je pose cette question, afin d'éviter de pourrir le forum.

 

Dans ce cas, envoies un PM à un modo, ou aux 3 si tu veux une réponse rapide, en général on répond assez vite  :Wink: . Problème en cours de traitement ^^.

----------

## anigel

Hum, j'oubliais...

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> jusqu'où pouvons-nous (nous = les non-modérateurs) descendre, allumer, détruire (c'est presque du KK&D   ) un membre (si l'on peut encore appelé cela un membre).

 

Facile : on ne peut pas. Pas d'attaques personnelles sur le forum svp. Expliquer les choses, et si la moutarde monte trop : se désintéresser du sujet.

----------

## Mickael

@Anigel : c'est vrai, et cela coule de source. Je ne peux et ne pouvons pas faire "justice" nous même. J'ai donc juste un conseil pour les futurs problèmes à "boulet", ne faite pas comme moi, rester "zen".

Cordialement.

       MickTux.

----------

## Darkael

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,
> 
> un poste extraordinaire auquel j'essayais d'apporter ma modeste contribution m'a laissé quelque peu stérile face à l'attitude que je devais adopté. On y décrouve une partie de la bêtise humaine lorsque l'on a que 15 ans d'âge mental (SMS, se foutre des autres etc etc). Ma question est la suivante : jusqu'où pouvons-nous (nous = les non-modérateurs) descendre, allumer, détruire (c'est presque du KK&D   ) un membre (si l'on peut encore appelé cela un membre). Vos avis m'intéresse, puisque c'est la première fois que je vois un tel C... sur le forum, et soyer certains que je suis resté bouche bée... mais pas longtemps quand même. 

 

 Je suis d'accord que son attitude ne va pas, mais honnêtement la tienne non plus. Traiter quelqu'un comme ça de c...  (et en plus le faire dans le titre même d'un thread!), ça ne se fait pas, quelle qu'en soit la raison.

 D'ailleurs je suis étonné qu'après le passage de deux modérateurs ce thread soit toujours là. Je trouve pas ça normal qu'une telle attaque personnelle comme ça ne soit pas supprimée (ou déplacée dans dustbin, ou autre) et que le créateur du thread évite un ban sans qu'il ait eu à s'excuser   :Confused: .

----------

## Mickael

@KarnEvil : c'est vrai, l'insulte ne doit pas figurée dans thread, et mes excuses je les présente en toute humilité. Mais, l'avis que je demande, je le crois légitime pour la simple et bonne raison que je suis d'une part assez jeune sur ce forum, ce qui implique une expérience assez réduite face aux "boulets", d'autre part les vétérants qui ont connu cela (enfin peut -être) ont une expérience à faire partagée. Pourquoi, c'est simple :  ces cas sont rares et ne doivent pas, lorsqu'ils se produisent menés à  des dérives trop grandes et pourrir le forum. L'objectif est alors dans ce thread de rappeler aux noobs (moi qui de  plus s'est un peu emballé) les règles et la conduite à adoptées afin d'éviter un BAN.

EDIT 1 : Le titre et le .... sont désormais modifiés dans ce thread et dans l'autre thread.Last edited by Mickael on Mon Feb 06, 2006 12:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## marvin rouge

Hey !

selon nos conventions, c'est (resolu) ?   :Laughing: 

Ok, je sors tout de suite ...

----------

## naerex

Ou est le fameux post en question ? j'aimerai le lire pour voir, il a été supprimé ?

[EDIT] lol c'est bon je l'ai trouvé "X Fatal error" franchement mis a part le sms ya pas grand chose à dire, j'ai vu tellement pire depuis que je joue à Guild Wars  :Wink: 

Je dois etre blindé  :Laughing: 

Ne t'arrete pas à ça MickTux tu te fais du mal pour rien !

----------

## Darkael

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil : c'est vrai, l'insulte ne doit pas figurée dans thread, et mes excuses je les présente en toute humilité. Mais, l'avis que je demande, je le crois légitime pour la simple et bonne raison que je suis d'une part assez jeune sur ce forum, ce qui implique une expérience assez réduite face aux "boulets", d'autre part les vétérants qui ont connu cela (enfin peut -être) ont une expérience à faire partagée. Pourquoi, c'est simple :  ces cas sont rares et ne doivent pas, lorsqu'ils se produisent menés à  des dérives trop grandes et pourrir le forum. L'objectif est alors dans ce thread de rappeler aux noobs (moi qui de  plus s'est un peu emballé) les règles et la conduite à adoptées afin d'éviter un BAN.
> 
> EDIT 1 : Le titre et le .... sont en cours de modification.

 

Oui, c'est vrai que parfois l'attitude de certains nouveaux sur le forum peut parfois énerver (d'ailleurs c'est pareil partout ailleurs), mais recourir à des attaques personnelles n'est pas la solution, même si on en a très envie. Il faut soit faire preuve de patience soit l'ignorer, et si ça devient vraiment ingérable laisser les modos faire leur travail...

En tout cas, c'est sympa d'avoir modifié ton post.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est dommage, il était bien parti au début azoupols, il avait même respecter de lui-même les conventions pour le titre.

Espérons que ce soit juste un petit dérapage   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Personellement quand il me semble qu'un mec qui poste n'y met pas beaucoup de volonté, que c'est trés mal écrit (pire que moi... parce que bon : j'écris pas non plus trés bien), et qu'il attend qu'on lui serve le tout sur un plat. Et bien je préfère ne pas répondre et je laisse le soin à d'autres plus courageux que moi de réussir à remettre sur le bon chemin le quidam qui est venu s'égarer dans nos vertes prairies.

...Comment ça j'ai fumé?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## apouzols

pour l'instant ... celui qui abuse ... c'est qd meme pas moi ! (relisez les messages vous comprendrez)

----------

## Enlight

Purée, heuresement que je dormais, j'aurais pris un ban @ perpet!!!

----------

## yoyo

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> pour l'instant ... celui qui abuse ... c'est qd meme pas moi ! (relisez les messages vous comprendrez)

 Extraits du thread en question :

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> et le language sms ... bah les autrs je men fou ...

 Ce genre d'attitude n'est vraiment pas une acceptable dans un forum communautaire. Tu viens demander de l'aide ici, respectes au moins ceux à qui tu t'adresses et qui vont passer un peu de leur temps libre à t'aider.

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> ça fai 10ans que jai le net ... c pas mainenant que je vai changer ma façon de taper

 J'ai utilisé winwin pendant 10ans et ça ne m'a pas empêcher de passer à Linux ...  :Wink: 

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> ouai, bah des doc yen as de partout, avec plein de truc inconpréhensibles et sur des centaines de pages ...

 On t'a indiqué UNE doc en français et tu n'as pas pris la peine de la lire. Si tu as du mal à la comprendre on peut t'expliquer mais si tu n'essaies pas ça n'est pas à nous de la faire à ta place. [mavie]Je ne connaissai rien à linux avant de venir ici; j'y ai trouvé une aide constante qui m'a permis de progresser et de comprendre un minimum le fonctionnement de mon système. Mais j'y ai passé du temps, à lire et relire les docs, les manuels, les forums etc. On n'a rien sans rien ... Aujourd'hui j'essaie de rendre la pareille en aidant les nouveaux, en leur montrant où trouver l'information pertinenteafin qu'ils comprennent eux aussi comment cela fonctionne. Ainsi, ils pourront non seulement passer le flambeau mais aussi se débrouiller de mieux en mieux seuls, ce qui est le but recherché.[mavie]

Ca nous arrive à tous de nous énerver, et la frustration quand on met de la bonne volonté à aider quelqu'un peut vite se changer en colère, nous l'avons tous vécu un jour je pense. Maintenant, il est clair qu'on ne peut pas tolérer des attaques personnelles, ça fait partie des règles claires du forum, et elles doivent etre respectées. Après, l'appréciation des la façon dont on doit traiter ces problèmes peut varier un peu en fonction des circonstances. Nous pouvons comprendre le motif du "coup de sang" et ne pas le tolérer pour autant. Il a été demandé à Micktux d'éditer son post pour le rendre plus "constructif" : "quelle attitude adopter".

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  D'ailleurs je suis étonné qu'après le passage de deux modérateurs ce thread soit toujours là. Je trouve pas ça normal qu'une telle attaque personnelle comme ça ne soit pas supprimée (ou déplacée dans dustbin, ou autre) et que le créateur du thread évite un ban sans qu'il ait eu à s'excuser  .

 

Tout ce qu'on fait n'est pas forcément fait en place publique. Parfois ça prend quelques minutes avant que l'intervention ne produise ses effets visibles par tous. C'est le drame du forum gentoo ça : la notion du temps y est décalées, tellement les choses vont vite  :Wink:  .

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Yep, comme dit k_s, faut être fin tacticien.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Sinon ça finit toujours par y avoir quelqu'un qui va s'échauffer. 
> ...

 

J'ai hésité à changer (encore) d'avatar, ou alors à proposer une version Forum Linebacker de cet avatar. Pour un modo, ça rendrait bien, et pis je tripe trop sur un Yoyo qui sonne à la porte des gentooistes contrevenants, et qui leur fait une charge corde à linge  :Smile: .

Patapépatapé!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

A fonds! yoyo linebacker moderator ça le ferait j'trouve : "You didn't respect the title's format, bitch! Whooooooooooooooo!"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour un modo, ça rendrait bien, et pis je tripe trop sur un Yoyo qui sonne à la porte des gentooistes contrevenants, et qui leur fait une charge corde à linge .

 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> A fonds! yoyo linebacker moderator ça le ferait j'trouve : "You didn't respect the title's format, bitch! Whooooooooooooooo!" 

 Attention au retour de bâton, vous pourriez être les premiers "taclés" ...   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : et en exclusivité mon nouvel avatar !!

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   comme quoi en disant des co******* ....   :Laughing: 

va falloir des nouveaux status maintenant   :Wink:   je propose déjà :

linebacker moderator

unsupported moderator (for Trevoke only  :Mr. Green: )

... j'en avais d'autres mais j'ai oublié...

----------

## apouzols

nempeche que maintenant mon linux il tourne :p

(sauf les appli ... mais enlightenment est une merveille)

----------

## El_Goretto

boozo, Enlight, Yoyo...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

J'en peux plus, je me remettais à peine de mes crampes aux zygos, ayé, j'ai la tronche crispée en un rictus douloureux pour toute la journée  :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Yep, comme dit k_s, faut être fin tacticien.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Sinon ça finit toujours par y avoir quelqu'un qui va s'échauffer. 
> ...

 

Je connaissais pas, mais je me suis fait toute la série, ils sont fabuleux ! Couché sur le bureau de rire pendant 20 min !   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *apouzols wrote:*   

> nempeche que maintenant mon linux il tourne :p
> 
> (sauf les appli ... mais enlightenment est une merveille)

 

Voilà une bonne nouvelle ! Tu verras, contrairement à tes premières impressions, l'ambiance sur le forum est assez détendue  :Wink:  On surprend même des modos à troller ! ... si si c'est vrai  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, je trouve les nouveaux modos un peu trop détendus et trolleurs à mon goût pour paraître vraiment sérieux.

Mais non, je vous taquine les modos, vous faites du bon boulot et animer le forum comme il faut !

Sinon, au passage, Yoyo, énorme le nouvel avatar. Ce gros trip sur Terry Tate m'a vraiment bien fait rigoler  :Smile: 

Pour les évenements relatifs à ce thread, je comprends Micktux, mais par contre je ne cautionne pas du tout, surtout d'en faire un sujet offensant.

Quant à son « ami », son comportement est loin d'être exemplaire, et j'espère qu'il saura prouver qu'on a eu une mauvaise impression.

Bon, détendons nous, faisons un petit sync, et sourions  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

bon j'ai accéléré sur la fin .

juste quelques remarques à chaud :

1) nous sommes libre d'aller et de venir sur un forum qui a son éthique et ses régles.

avec un minimun d'éducation si "ces contraintes" ne plaisent pas ;il suffit l'aller voir ailleurs.

2) si un malséant  (je n'aimes pas le terme de boulet qui en fait n'est dégradant que pour celui qui l'emploie ) cherche noise, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Anigel : IGNORE

voili-voilà

----------

## Trevoke

Je fais echo sur anigel et Enlight..

Il faut etre poli et ecrire correctement; aider dans la mesure du raisonnable (on va pas non plus la lui tenir pendant qu'il urine...)

Ceci dit, je me serais probablement aussi pris un ban si j'avais participe au thread en question, mais je ne suis pas tres Zen en ce moment, faut que je recommence a mediter.

En conclusion, il faut garder ceci en memoire:

http://img58.photobucket.com/albums/v177/nickodemus/Internet%20Argument%20Pictures/troll.jpg

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> http://img58.photobucket.com/albums/v177/nickodemus/Internet%20Argument%20Pictures/troll.jpg

 

Très belle image, faudrait que je la mette de côté.

Mort de rire en tous cas  :Smile: 

----------

